# Why post photos? My Lulu Lacy Capelet (K) disaster.....



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Last week there was a thread that discussed why some knitters don't post photos. Some say their work "isn't up to par", some feel they need a high tech, expensive digital camera, (perhaps a professional photographer as well :roll:.) as well as a whole host of other reasons.

I encourage all knitters to share photos of their work. Some (like myself) are visual learners... When a knitter goes into a several paragraph explanation of "how to"... I don't bother to read. Now... A picture SPEAKS to me... I can see what you are talking about and it clicks!

I have posted MANY projects here on KP that I was NOT happy with so that others can learn, make their own decisions and decide what/how they want to knit.

Similarly, when I LOOK at photos on KP it gives me an opportunity for ideas, inspiration and motivation. I see projects I HAVE knitted, MAY choose to knit, MUST knit and would NEVER knit. I see projects that I may prefer in a different color, fiber, neckline, hem, etc. everyone has different tastes and photos add a lot to the forum.... IMO. The good, bad and the ugly as we all have different tastes, styles and skill levels. 

I will let you decide for yourselves if this goes into the "good", "bad" or "ugly" category.....

This is my version of the Lulu Lacy Capelet pattern by Louisa Harding.

I had MULTIPLE issues with this project. The biggest disappointment was the fact the designer added knited (sewn onto the piece) roses as embellishments. I am not a big fan of "extras" on my knitting, so planned on omitting them. I was a bit disappointed that the REASON the designer chose to place the "strategic embellishments" was to cover up the fact that the lace from the body did not line up with the lace in the neckline! 

Eric, my knitting mentor's suggestion (after multiple modifications and alterations to the pattern) was "frog it... I can't see this ever becoming something remotely wearable". My daughter agreed with Eric stating the capelet is "hideous". My husband (who IS fashion challenged AND thinks a black shirt looks great with navy blue slacks&#128534;&#128549;&#128534;.) said he likes it. I was disgusted and did not want to spend any more time on this (INCLUDING FROGGING it) so I gave it a bath, pinned it out and still not sure.

I am posting because I realize none of MY work is perfect. There are always "should have's" or "on the next one I will", etc. If I thought every project had to be "perfect" or my "best".... I am quite sure I would not have posted one item. IMO posting photos is NOT for showing "perfection", but as "inspiration".... Big difference!


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

This is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Whether you like it or not, it's still beautiful work (on a lovely model too - your daughter? If so, as lovely as you and it looks good on her).

Oops! Should have scrolled down some more - that's you!. Well, model (you) is lovely also. 

Please keep showing us your work.


----------



## MistyBabe (May 16, 2011)

Looks great!!!!!!


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm with you, Amy. No one is perfect, no matter how hard we try. I love to see everyone's efforts no matter what they may think of it and you always get better with practice.
I love your Caplet and it looks stunning on you!! You're such a sweet and lovely lady!! I look forward to seeing all of your wonderful projects. They have inspired me to try new things also!


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

Beautiful. Love it.


----------



## Teeple (Feb 5, 2011)

Outstanding


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't post pictures because I can't. I just can't get from where the pictures are to the posting part. I can do it as an attachment to an email with no problem. But when it comes to the "browse" part nothing happens.
I have been using a computer for 15 years so am not exactly a newby.


----------



## castone555 (Apr 15, 2011)

I think it is beautiful and the stockinette is the perfect solution.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

love it. Some patterns we just have to ad lib to make things work out


----------



## gozolady (Jul 20, 2013)

Stunning..have a friend would love that.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

I read your last post about this garment when you were thinking about adding extra pattern rows to give it depth. I was surprised to see what you have done and I have to say it looks much better than the original. Good job !.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Well.... I was expecting something really hideous, but I'd say it's just kind of blah; nothing wrong with your knitting. I would have left off the roses too, but they do cover a multitude of sins. Maybe some other kind of embellishment in that area?


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> I don't post pictures because I can't. I just can't get from where the pictures are to the posting part. I can do it as an attachment to an email with no problem. But when it comes to the "browse" part nothing happens.
> I have been using a computer for 15 years so am not exactly a newby.


All you need is a 9-15 year old to show you how!  Seriously! These kids grew up on this stuff... I wouldn't know how to turn on the computer without the help of my kids!!😜😜. Hope you get it going!


----------



## anirose2 (May 5, 2011)

No complaints from me....I love it!. Having the solid knitted area breaks up the two patterns so any problems that you may have encountered aren't noticeable. In fact, from the picture, it sees as though the upper portion flows under the solid area. Without your addition of that I could see there would be a problem. You're very young and beautiful, keep showing us both your work and you!


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Amy you look beautiful and your capelet is lovely!!
I love the way you have worked it up.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

"...When a knitter goes into a several paragraph explanation of "how to"... I don't bother to read...."quote from Amy 

Nice work and good pictures. I read the entire dissertation and all captions even though it was quite long!


----------



## paulajones (Jul 26, 2015)

I love this. The colour is lovely as well


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Longtimer said:


> "...When a knitter goes into a several paragraph explanation of "how to"... I don't bother to read...."quote from Amy
> 
> Nice work and good pictures. I read the entire dissertation and all captions even though it was quite long!


You have more patience than me! Giggle, giggle. I guess it is from having to read all those long, boring, medical journals.... I HAVE TO ADMIT... When it is about KNITTING, I AM able to focus much better!!!! 😉😉😉😉👍👍

PLUS... I love sarcasm!!!!👍👍👍👍👍👍


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

That's lovely.. Nicely done...:thumbup:


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I like it just the way it is. That Pink Taffy Heather is a nice color. It will be nice and light weight to wear during a summer evening. I am one of those who has problems posting pictures. I have posted pictures here in the past, but not often because I usually have problems trying to post them. Now I have had a request to post a picture of my accessory lanyard. I am going to give it a try and get my grandson to help me. He is really good with computers. Better than me anyway. I am thankful that my career of 42 years was in the secretarial field and I learned all the technological changes from typewriter to computer and became really proficient with MS Word and Excel. I am now 72 years old and am happy that at least I am able to use those two programs. Posting pictures----not so much.


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

I don't see anything wrong with it. It also looks like, if you wore a short pink half slip under it, you could wear it as a skirt. It would look cute on you.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

pfoley said:


> I don't see anything wrong with it. It also looks like, if you wore a short pink half slip under it, you could wear it as a skirt. It would look cute on you.


That's what I was thinking!


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Great post - Inspiring and Encouraging, Amy - Thank You :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

I like that and you did a great job on it. It is what you want.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

I wouldn't call it a disaster. Pretty pattern and colour.


----------



## Nancie E (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks for posting. I love to see all your work, and read all your comments. Always learn so much. 
I wish I could post a selfie from the '70's. That is how i still look in my mind's eye.....who is that person looking back from the mirror??????


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

I guess that you pulled it off in the end....but maybe just wear it as a "bed jacket" ........too baby doll !


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Not exactly a disaster, but not really worth it in my opinion. A learning experience. As Eric says, it has a bed jacket look to it. As for pictures, if you haven't got the technology and equipment then age of user/adviser is totally irrelevant. 

Pictures, where possible, are helpful, but not, in my opinion, lots of the same thing.


----------



## jin jin (Jun 8, 2011)

Oh, so pretty!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very beautiful capelet,beautiful work and colour.


----------



## NewKnitter15 (Jan 9, 2015)

I appreciate everyone who posts photos. A lot of times it will give me ideas for a project I'd like to make. This capelet, well not so much  but thank you for posting! It makes me feel like I can post some "pretty good for me" photos!


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

Thank you so much for posting the pic - as I said earlier is absolutely beautiful and very clever and as others have said you are beautiful too. Many would not be able to knit this as well as you have. I love both, did you make both?


----------



## sfi391 (Feb 15, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I am posting because I realize none of MY work is perfect. There are always "should have's" or "on the next one I will", etc. If I thought every project had to be "perfect" or my "best".... I am quite sure I would not have posted one item. IMO posting photos is NOT for showing "perfection", but as "inspiration".... Big difference!


Your caplet does fit you and seems to be long enough, but I do understand that if you are not happy with it, it will remain in the closet or drawer and never be worn.

I hate to admit it, but that is the only way I learn is by my MANY mistakes. We have a women's shelter near where I live and they get to reap the benefits of my mistakes (if I don't feel like ripping out all the work and try something else.).


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Well, I think it looks really nice...and it's in your signature color. You're pretty in pastels and I bet you would receive compliments. Just sayin......
Couldn't help but notice your houndstooth background.


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

Amy likes PINK. As her self-appointed "stylist", I think that she should wear more blue.......But the heart loves what it loves. I forgive her pink passion &#8252;&#65039;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

I think it looks lovely on you Amy. You are an inspiration to all of us.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

I may be the lone dissenter, but I'm betting you'll not wear it out even once. IMO, it just is not 'you', even though it is your favorite color. It would make a really nice gift to a elderly person who cannot keep a shawl on. 

Eric is right, you should really try a nice sky blue.

p.s Even the model in the picture doesn't like it, judging by the 'look'.!!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

sfi391 said:


> Your caplet does fit you and seems to be long enough, but I do understand that if you are not happy with it, it will remain in the closet or drawer and never be worn.
> 
> I hate to admit it, but that is the only way I learn is by my MANY mistakes. We have a women's shelter near where I live and they get to reap the benefits of my mistakes (if I don't feel like ripping out all the work and try something else.).


Amy, your knitting, as usual, is spot on, and of course, it's your designated signature color, but I'm with Eric, Jmcret and Sfi. Not one of the better patterns you've found, but it adds to your knitting arsenal bag of tricks: how to take a camouflage detail, get rid of it and fix the problem.

I hope, though, that knitting with Madelinetosh yarn for the first time made you a believer like me!!!!

BTW, Amy Humphries, the owner and dyer of Madelinetosh yarns taught a class this past weekend at her shop on color theory for those who want to dye yarn. She rarely teaches, usually teaches this class only once a year at the shop. Unfortunately, I wasn't able to attend. :thumbdown:

ETA- hope this post wasn't too long....don't want to bore ha! :wink:


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Amy, I actually love this pattern as the designer intended (with embellishments). I'm not so fond of it with the large stockinette section that you added, so I do agree with you that it doesn't quite work - especially without the sleeves. The picture where you say the lace doesn't line up, looks okay to me, but I believe you when you say it doesn't. Pictures are often deceiving. (I can see where rows of purl stitches suddenly turn into knit stitches. Perhaps this is what you're talking about.) If/when I make this, I'm sure I'll make modifications as I usually do. Quite often my version of the garment comes out looking completely different than the original design, but this is a fun part of knitting - adding my own personal touch. There's got to be some way of making that lace pattern line up at the top. However, I might redo the pattern to be a "top-down". I do love that lace stitch and the overall look. I absolutely LOVE that pink heather yarn. The only thing that would make it better would be if it was the Cascade 220 Superwash. For some strange reason, they don't offer as many heather colors (my favorites) in the Cascade 220 Superwash. You sure look pretty in the photo, regardless of whether you like this project. That's definitely your color and a favorite of mine as well. Maybe put it aside and frog it later after you're away from it for awhile. There's not a knitter alive who doesn't frog from time to time. I guess you can rename this project your "BooBoo Lacy Capelet".

BTW, Louisa Harding is probably my very favorite knitwear designer. Her look is very romantic, but her designs are greatly enhanced by the fantastic photography of her husband, Stephen, the beautiful models she uses, the fantastic makeup artist, and all the gorgeous embellishments - velvet and satin ribbons, fur, feathers, buttons, vintage jewelry, and of course her line of luxury yarn.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## altogirl (Sep 27, 2011)

I agree about the pictures. I get most of my ideas for new projects from the pictures on KP! Love the capelet!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

I agree, I love Louisa Harding. She is masterful and has lovely designs.



kimmyz said:


> Amy, I actually love this pattern as the designer intended (with embellishments). I'm not so fond of it with the large stockinette section that you added, so I do agree with you that it doesn't quite work - especially without the sleeves. The picture where you say the lace doesn't line up, looks okay to me, but I believe you when you say it doesn't. Pictures are often deceiving. (I can see where rows of purl stitches suddenly turn into knit stitches. Perhaps this is what you're talking about.) If/when I make this, I'm sure I'll make modifications as I usually do. Quite often my version of the garment comes out looking completely different than the original design, but this is a fun part of knitting - adding my own personal touch. There's got to be some way of making that lace pattern line up at the top. However, I might redo the pattern to be a "top-down". I do love that lace stitch and the overall look. I absolutely LOVE that pink heather yarn. The only thing that would make it better would be if it was the Cascade 220 Superwash. For some strange reason, they don't offer as many heather colors (my favorites) in the Cascade 220 Superwash. You sure look pretty in the photo, regardless of whether you like this project. That's definitely your color and a favorite of mine as well. Maybe put it aside and frog it later after you're away from it for awhile. There's not a knitter alive who doesn't frog from time to time. I guess you can rename this project your "BooBoo Lacy Capelet".
> 
> BTW, Louisa Harding is probably my very favorite knitwear designer. Her look is very romantic, but her designs are greatly enhanced by the fantastic photography of her husband, Stephen, the beautiful models she uses, the fantastic makeup artist, and all the gorgeous embellishments - velvet and satin ribbons, fur, feathers, buttons, vintage jewelry, and of course her line of luxury yarn.


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

I love it as well!!!i think its a perfect something to dress up anything!! and to keep the ac off the shoulders! well done!!


----------



## Judy Young (Dec 1, 2011)

Fabulous - put the sleeves in - its is great. Well done. Often come across patterns with 'slight errors' and can understand your frustration - but hey ho that's life.


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

It's lovely


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

It's just beautiful.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

I think it's lovely.


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

I must say I like your version better! It looks lovely on you.


----------



## LUVCRAFTS (Feb 6, 2013)

Amy, good point & well taken. This site is about learning. I must get a younger person to show me how to post my work. I've tried, but to no avail. I've knitted many disasters & you're right, even these would have helped others who are knitting the same type of pattern. "A picture is worth a thousand words".....


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Beautiful. I love it.


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Very pretty!


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Very interesting. What's most interesting to me is the body image issue. You think you are too tall to wear some things, but you are tall and slim, just like most models and you can wear anything. I think if you had changed the neckline design, left the caplet the original length and put in the sleeves, it would have been lovely. However, you knit what you wanted to knit and it looks fine. If you hate it, frog it or give it away.


----------



## NanaFran (Apr 9, 2011)

I've never posted pictures because I can't figure out how to do it. I know, I know...but some of us just aren't computer savvy at all. It's hard to teach an old dog new tricks. At least we know how to do emails and go to KP every day!


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Nice job, but I think capelettes are not the best style.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Beautiful work. Turned out great.


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

looks just as good without the sleeves. I very much enjoy seeing everyones projects. I am also a VISUAL learner. Difficult at times as I can't hear the video person to know what they are talking about.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

All I can say Amy..is that anything looks fantastic on you! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Carol77584 (Aug 31, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> I don't post pictures because I can't. I just can't get from where the pictures are to the posting part. I can do it as an attachment to an email with no problem. But when it comes to the "browse" part nothing happens.
> I have been using a computer for 15 years so am not exactly a newby.


I have exactly the same problem.


----------



## GeriT01 (Jan 5, 2015)

I think it looks lovely,my favorite color.


----------



## Marjh (Nov 20, 2013)

I agree, it looks better than the original - beautiful job. Love the colour too.


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

I think it looks better on than off. I agree, that no one person is perfect and the photos inspire us and give us ideas so I am always happy to look at them. Matter of fact, it's a part of my morning routine before work.

This particular piece of work that you have done would also make a good cover up for a nursing mother. Just a thought. I think it is lovely as is all your knitting.


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

I think it looks lovely on you just as it is.


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

I am sure someone in your area will love it! go to the nearest school or college, hang it somewhere with a sign "take me", and watch what happens


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

It is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## bglass (May 30, 2014)

I'm a novice and love photo tutorials. I appreciate all who take time to post them.
I think you made lemonade from lemons and am impressed!


----------



## pebblecreek (Mar 13, 2011)

Floors great!


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

I would have to agree with you on the picture--sometimes a picture is worth a thousand words! And no, you are right--no one is perfect--our hearts might be in the right place but sometimes our heads get in the way! 
I love your caplet and was thinking, wouldn't that also be geogeous as as a skirt--it might need a lining but it would make a lovely skirt as well as a caplet! I love the color and it really looks so nice on you!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

At first glance, taking in the whole picture, the capelet looks wonderful on you, but I bet you could wear a paper bag and look lovely. I like the longer style with your addition and the way it drapes on you. Taking a second look I see how the pattern doesn't quite line up. However, it's not a horrible, glaring difference, and I might not have noticed except that the problem was being pointed out. I honestly don't think most people would notice. 

I totally understand your frustration and feel your disappointment, having been there several times myself. When we spend many hours creating something we want it to be perfect, and when its not, we feel defeated. Maybe just set it aside for awhile. It still looks amazing on you and it might be just the right cover up for an upcoming cool fall day. Besides being unhappy with the pattern, it is your signature color so how bad could it be!!


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

It does look like a skirt.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

jmcret05 said:


> I may be the lone dissenter, but I'm betting you'll not wear it out even once. IMO, it just is not 'you', even though it is your favorite color. It would make a really nice gift to a elderly person who cannot keep a shawl on.
> 
> Eric is right, you should really try a nice sky blue.
> 
> p.s Even the model in the picture doesn't like it, judging by the 'look'.!!


You are right... I will likely NOT wear this out... However I am stubborn, so I WILL WEAR it. (If it is the last thing I do... Lol). I wouldn't give it to anyone else for the same reason...

I happily wore it this morning while getting hubby his breakfast, packing our lunches and getting ready for work..... It was cold this morning (chilly all day here... 59 degrees this morning!) so it "did the job".... Hubby thought I looked cute, I was warm and NO ONE ELSE SAW ME! 😳😳😳😜😜😜

Like I said.... Nice to hear everyone's different thoughts/opinions on the same project. I (sorta) like my new "bed jacket".

Like gramknits says... Nothing in my "perfect pink" can be THAT BAD!!!!😉😉


----------



## Tattoobonnie59 (May 20, 2012)

It might not be what you wanted, but it is still lovely, Amy!


----------



## augiesouth (Sep 14, 2013)

I think it looks nice. Often we spend so much time doing a project and then are disappointed in our choice of colors or the creation itself. If you do not like it, then give it to someone who compliments it and wishes they could have one like it...that is the most fun...giving the work you hate to someone who will really love it. & now you have photos for when you think you may want to do it again.


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

Your words are as inspiring as your knitting, and that is a lot!! Thank you for saying things so clearly. I post pictures from time to time and wonder if people will think I am being prideful or if they will think my knitting is at best so-so. Now I read your post and I realize that that is not the point. We are here to enjoy, to learn, to share. I can't thank you enough. 

I think your capelet is beautiful. I am very glad that you didn't rip it out. I would go with your husband's tastes and your own ingenuity.

I haven't figured out if you're joking about the model but she really does look like you. Both are very photogenic and lovely.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

Well I think it is wonderful and with a beautiful face like yours, who is going to be looking at your neck anyway. I would wear that proudly&#128525;


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Since drastically changing and trying to revamp the pattern didn't work out for you (increasing length, omitting the sleeves, changing the neckline) you might want to consider frogging it and knitting the Eunice design from the same book - that style appears to be closer to what you were trying to accomplish.


----------



## Coral McRae (Jul 23, 2013)

I think your work is great, and don't beat yourself up about someone else's 'stuff up'. 

I have to show you the aran knit jersey I have just finished. My friend landed up doing the fronts, I did the back. The back is 'something else'. I still say that the biggest problem as a beginner knitter is that the designer described the two types of cable differently. e.g. CF4 meant the cable needle was at the back. The other type had a B in the description, and that was cable needle in the back. I never did 'get' that. I had to look at my interpretation every time on a post-it. 

I have decided I am only good enough for knitted squares at the moment. Although I am so pleased with my knitted sox this winter. I am really feeling the cold.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Way to go, Amy! Looks great! Great Save! Bravo for being so flexible & creative! Also, there is not a piece I have made that there is not at least one mistake..... even if I have done it over & over! I am often appalled at how such a thing could happen.... !


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

NanaFran said:


> I've never posted pictures because I can't figure out how to do it. I know, I know...but some of us just aren't computer savvy at all. It's hard to teach an old dog new tricks. At least we know how to do emails and go to KP every day!


I have spent hours over the years trying to post a picture here but I can't. I can send pictures by attachments in emails with no trouble.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Beautiful.. nothing else has to be said.. just beautiful..xo ws


----------



## jojo44 (Jul 6, 2013)

So nice!!!


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

Your solution to the problematic design is brilliant! It looks wonderful on you.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lulu-14

Good to know this pattern will not work out for a tall person.


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

I think it is lovely ACCEPT that the plain band is too wide. About two nches would have worked better imho.


----------



## JudyK (Jul 4, 2012)

Both mu daughter and I think it's beautiful, as you are in it.


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

What does IMHO mean? I used to think LOL was lots of love. Not very current am I?


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

I love heather colors and the color of your yarn is no exception. I appreciate your honesty and can understand why you didn't add the sleeves...."enough of this project!". But, in all honesty I think it is something I would wear. Applause to you for finishing it this far and for your heartfelt post!


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

orilliastitcher said:


> What does IMHO mean? I used to think LOL was lots of love. Not very current am I?


In my humble opinion


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

orilliastitcher said:


> What does IMHO mean? I used to think LOL was lots of love. Not very current am I?


I know what you mean--I am always trying to find out what things mean in the context given--but I think this means "in my humble opinion".


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

CBratt said:


> In my humble opinion


Thanks, I will add that to my repertoire. Do you ever wonder what aliens would think if they land here - this is tongue in cheek. They will see us talking in initials only on small handheld devices with a bag of doggy doo in the other hand. They will leave right away and not want to be in contact with crazy people.

Just to explain - around here when people walk their dogs they are obligated by law to pick up the 'doggy doo' and take it home with them so as not to foul the sidewalks and other people's lawns, etc.


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

Pink makes everything look good!


----------



## joyceann (Oct 16, 2011)

Dear AmyKnits:

I want to thank you for your post. You are one of the first ones I saw here when I joined KP. You work really inspired me. I saved your poncho. I even have alpaca yarn that was "grown" and sheared on our own farm. Please keep up the encouragement.
Your caplet is nice. I can see where it doesn't agree with your style. But I like the way you knitted it. Perhaps donating it would work?

Joyce


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

I like it much better without the sleeves. A winner again, Amy.


----------



## Lea (Feb 23, 2011)

The stockinette provides enough of a "buffer" that the unmatched lace pattern is not as obvious. I'm glad you left off the flowers. It's a lovely piece of knitting!


----------



## sls 449 (Feb 24, 2015)

Your work is so beautiful! You should be proud to post your finish work ! Great job !


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Looks great on you! I agree about pictures along with the patterns. I want to see what my project is supposed to look like before I start anything.


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

I was expecting something really bad here, but I like your changes. It all comes down to meeting expectations. If this is not what you envisioned, don't like it, or it doesn't make you feel good wearing it, then it's a fail to you. I think your knitting is always lovely, and I'd wear this piece in a heartbeat! Good wishes for your next project!


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

pamjlee said:


> I think it is lovely ACCEPT that the plain band is too wide. About two nches would have worked better imho.


Yes, that would be my opinion also--make the stockinette a narrow accent line, just wide enough to separate the spot where the stitches won't line up. Adjust the length in the lace section below the stockinette, if necessary.

It's beautifully knit and a lovely color.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Very creative solution! I like the elimination of the flowers. I think they are too fussy anyway.


----------



## knitwitch36 (Oct 1, 2011)

I don't post pictures because i am usless at taking pictures.I cut the top off or it is out of focus.The other reason is i just don't know how to get the pictures into my little computor.I have been shown several times but i just don't seem able to do it.I hope one day something might click and i will be able to do it.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

I so agree with sharing our work with pictures . Also adding notes of what one learns with each pattern.

If I took the time to knit up something and it was not stated that the embellisments were used to cover up an error in the pattern I would be upset to say the least.
If the designer was contacted and apologized for the error and corrected her pattern that is all she can do. But, if not I would let others know not to buy the patterns from this person. jmo
Hope everyone continues to share photos of what they create and we all can continue to learn.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

knitwitch36 said:


> I don't post pictures because i am usless at taking pictures.I cut the top off or it is out of focus.The other reason is i just don't know how to get the pictures into my little computor.I have been shown several times but i just don't seem able to do it.I hope one day something might click and i will be able to do it.


Hi Knitwitch36. I am a visual learner and need to sit and watch someone showing me how to in this case copy photos from my camera to my computer. I also make notes on how to do this. 
As far a taking good photos, take several and delete the ones you are not happy with. Look at photos that others have shared, see what it is about them that you like and work at creating your own that you are happy with. 
Hope this is of some help. Practice makes perfect .


----------



## GreenLady (Aug 1, 2015)

It is lovely, but I understand the "not me" feeling you sometimes get with some things. Very creative addition with the stockinette, I like the break in there and it is right at the shoulders as if it is supposed to be there. (laughing at myself now) I can understand both sides of the picture posting, usually, honestly I am just too lazy to set up a nice space in my clutter to take a picture! lol


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

I suggest you gently place it in a mailing envelope and gift it off to one of your KP responders that said they think it is great and just their style!


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I think it's lovely, but if you don't, give it away. Someone will love it. Personally, I would never do something for myself in a pastel pink. As to what I think is unattractive - the model in the professional pic of the shawl looks plastic. Waaaay too much makeup. Not talking about you, you look fine.


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

I think it looks beautiful on you.


----------



## Katie in Maine (Jan 11, 2015)

Lovely! Almost makes me want to try this pattern!


----------



## Lee Carlson (May 15, 2013)

You have made it look better. It will be handy to grab when you are on the run and need to take the chill off. I really like it, and think you will with a little time. Of course I am very old so it really looks beautiful to me. Many evenings I sit at my computer and freeze, how nice to have a warm wrap to keep you comfortable with just quick grab. Do not made decision too quick.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, Amy. I don't love it as a capelet, but lying flat it looks like it would make an interesting skirt.


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

I too appreciate seeing all the pictures - so much the better when they are modeled. I haven't posted pictures because my ancient phone doesn't take pictures. I know I can do it another way but it's way too complicated and I guess I would rather be doing something else. 
Mid-year resolution  I will try and get my kids to post pictures for me!

Your work is always lovely and you are a fast knitter. If you don't love it, fix it  Maybe this would work. Go back to the lace pattern and continue up to the neck in pattern, decreasing where you can, using smaller and smaller needles then do something at the top if the neckline is still too big. You have probably already thought about this, maybe it would distort the pattern, and I know how it is when you are 'done'. I have several of those packed away


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks for all the great comments... The feedback is really appreciated. I love to hear all the differences of opinions on this project, the changes I made and the success or failure of this project... Especially if it encourages more of us to share photos as our work is never REALLY perfect... We all have different styles.

For those of you who don't have the capability to post photos, that certainly makes sense.... Understood.

As I said... This is not my style at all (doubt if I would wear the project as knitted, either). 

Hubby LOVES it and thinks I look beautiful in it. I have decided to keep it and wear it (in the house ONLY as I did this morning) for him to enjoy. 

Hey.... It's not the ONLY thing he likes to see me in that I would NEVER be caught wearing out of the house!!!!! &#128521;&#128521;  &#128521;&#128521;


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

Whatever works for you Amy!! It's beautifully knitted and a pretty colour too. I agree with the photo sentiments. I recently posted a PIC of a an Aran sweater I had completed - it was not perfect but I wasn't quite sure why. After reading the many helpful suggestions from fellow KPers, my problems were to do with tension on my knitting machine. And there were helpful tips as to how to rectify the problem - very helpful to me and I'm guessing others who may have experienced a similar problem.


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Last week there was a thread that discussed why some knitters don't post photos. Some say their work "isn't up to par", some feel they need a high tech, expensive digital camera, (perhaps a professional photographer as well :roll:.) as well as a whole host of other reasons.
> 
> I encourage all knitters to share photos of their work. Some (like myself) are visual learners... When a knitter goes into a several paragraph explanation of "how to"... I don't bother to read. Now... A picture SPEAKS to me... I can see what you are talking about and it clicks!
> 
> ...


Amy, as usual your work is beautiful, but I agree not you. Not a fan of this one. The model(who ever it may be) is beautiful also.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

Well, I have 2 comments - that color is lovely on you! And I empathize with the "done with it" feeling, and I understand why you have lost interest, and I think it really looks nice on you


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

I like it without the sleeves - very elegant :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Thanks for all the great comments... The feedback is really appreciated. I love to hear all the differences of opinions on this project, the changes I made and the success or failure of this project... Especially if it encourages more of us to share photos as our work is never REALLY perfect... We all have different styles.
> 
> For those of you who don't have the capability to post photos, that certainly makes sense.... Understood.
> 
> ...


----------



## mary139 (Jul 24, 2011)

LadyBecket said:


> I'm with you, Amy. No one is perfect, no matter how hard we try. I love to see everyone's efforts no matter what they may think of it and you always get better with practice.
> I love your Caplet and it looks stunning on you!! You're such a sweet and lovely lady!! I look forward to seeing all of your wonderful projects. They have inspired me to try new things also!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Tigerfrilly (Jun 26, 2013)

I like it, think you should add the sleeves and finish it off. It's worth your time &#128512;


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

You model this to perfection, beautiful work, and I love that soft pink colour. Definitely goes into the good category


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

It's really lovely and it's done in such a soft, pretty color.


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> Amy, I actually love this pattern as the designer intended (with embellishments). I'm not so fond of it with the large stockinette section that you added, so I do agree with you that it doesn't quite work - especially without the sleeves. The picture where you say the lace doesn't line up, looks okay to me, but I believe you when you say it doesn't. Pictures are often deceiving. (I can see where rows of purl stitches suddenly turn into knit stitches. Perhaps this is what you're talking about.) If/when I make this, I'm sure I'll make modifications as I usually do. Quite often my version of the garment comes out looking completely different than the original design, but this is a fun part of knitting - adding my own personal touch. There's got to be some way of making that lace pattern line up at the top. However, I might redo the pattern to be a "top-down". I do love that lace stitch and the overall look. I absolutely LOVE that pink heather yarn. The only thing that would make it better would be if it was the Cascade 220 Superwash. For some strange reason, they don't offer as many heather colors (my favorites) in the Cascade 220 Superwash. You sure look pretty in the photo, regardless of whether you like this project. That's definitely your color and a favorite of mine as well. Maybe put it aside and frog it later after you're away from it for awhile. There's not a knitter alive who doesn't frog from time to time. I guess you can rename this project your "BooBoo Lacy Capelet".
> 
> BTW, Louisa Harding is probably my very favorite knitwear designer. Her look is very romantic, but her designs are greatly enhanced by the fantastic photography of her husband, Stephen, the beautiful models she uses, the fantastic makeup artist, and all the gorgeous embellishments - velvet and satin ribbons, fur, feathers, buttons, vintage jewelry, and of course her line of luxury yarn.


I agree, I like the way it is designed. To me the section of stockinette takes away from the lace pattern. I like it short, with or without sleeves.


----------



## Carolannknits (Aug 24, 2011)

Loved your post on this project. I've posted a few pictures myself but enjoy looking at everyone's else's finished things. When it comes to things I've finished that I hate, either because of the yarn or design or also improvising a pattern, if I hate it, I won't wear it.


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

I love Louise Harding designs and her wonderful yarns, tho I am sure I would not have chosen that pattern.


----------



## mathwizard (Feb 24, 2011)

I like it without the flowers! You did a beautiful job! :thumbup:


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

well, first I really enjoy reading what you wrote.
second, this is beautiful. It really is. I think because we are knitters that we see problems that others who do not knit would not see. It really is pretty.


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

I don't want to be offensive, but I always prefer to be honest when telling my opinion. It is NOT a disaster, but...the stockinet section seams to be a ... compromise. Like a... "patchy-work". I would rather wear it as a skirt.
Regardless of my opinion, it is your hard work, do what ever you please with it.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

annacovasa said:


> I don't want to be offensive, but I always prefer to be honest when telling my opinion. It is NOT a disaster, but...the stockinet section seams to be a ... compromise. Like a... "patchy-work". I would rather wear it as a skirt.
> Regardless of my opinion, it is your hard work, do what ever you please with it.


That's Exactly what I thought....it looked like a *skirt* :thumbup:


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

For many of us, 5 skeins of yarn at $8 each is a major investment.

AmyKnits wrote: "I used 5 skeins of Cascade 220 wool which is fairly inexpensive.. I'm OK with not frogging and re-using this yarn as it is not a big "loss".


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

annacovasa said:


> I don't want to be offensive, but I always prefer to be honest when telling my opinion. It is NOT a disaster, but...the stockinet section seams to be a ... compromise. Like a... "patchy-work". I would rather wear it as a skirt.
> Regardless of my opinion, it is your hard work, do what ever you please with it.


I agree.. Could be worn as a skirt!👍👍


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

grandmann said:


> That's Exactly what I thought....it looked like a *skirt* :thumbup:


Looks like a skirt to me too, plus I personally like the elements the designer added, whatever the reason. Pink is not a color I particularly care for, but the bold color the designer used may be what makes the whole pattern. I did not care for the style either..to me it looked at a bit frumpy, so I emailed the pic to my 19 yr old granddaughter.. Told her I thought it may be the next project I am doing for her...
Glad she knew I was kidding!! Then we laughed , and laughed, she is going to show it to her roomies...

I feel comfortable posting this..as was stated if you want only positive feedback, then say so in the topic header.

The knitting is nice..as always


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

It's beautiful and I like it without the sleeves. I have also
knitted and crocheted garments that have not been quite
what I thought they would be. It is part of the learning
process. Someone will love this piece. Don't rip it, sell it!
And, keep posting your work and ideas. They are a great
learning opportunity!


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Last week there was a thread that discussed why some knitters don't post photos. Some say their work "isn't up to par", some feel they need a high tech, expensive digital camera, (perhaps a professional photographer as well :roll:.) as well as a whole host of other reasons.
> 
> I encourage all knitters to share photos of their work. Some (like myself) are visual learners... When a knitter goes into a several paragraph explanation of "how to"... I don't bother to read. Now... A picture SPEAKS to me... I can see what you are talking about and it clicks!
> 
> ...


Actually i like it a lot and i love the lace pattern

As i look at the stockinette part i wonder if a row of purl framing the top and bottom of it would serve to disguise the no-match of the lace parts

But its pretty cool


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

Whew, I finally read all the post and there's not much about it that hasn't been said. I always look forward to see what you are making and your work is so nice. I sort of like the original pattern but then I like the changes too. I'm glad you are going to wear it even if only inside the home with your husband. You said he likes it so that's wonderful. Good job and enjoy it wherever you wish.


----------



## Carlavine (Oct 31, 2011)

I have to agree Amy , I don't think it is very attractive. Kind of looks like it is a skirt. I would frog it and move on.


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

Hmm.. I've read all the comments - on page 10 so far. I don't think it's terrible, but it's not quite right.
Most of the pics I post are of my family. I put everything I make on Pinterest, though.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

I am not a fan of capelets, ponchos yes. But I would sew up a spot to look like sleeves with what is there, snug it up to a sort of sweater/ poncho look with a tuck under the arm, bad explanation I know. The knitting is lovely, that yarn is yummy. It would make the perfect skirt for a little girl, a little gather on a knitted band. Better not show the picture to my GD! She has grown out of the ruffle skirt already.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Amy, your work is always lovely, even stunning. This capelette is gorgeous on you. However, I am a practical person, so if it was me, I couldn't keep this yumming yarn hidden at home. I would frog it and make something I would want to wear wherever I wanted. But thanks for posting. I have been encouraged and inspired by your posts many times.


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

Evie RM said:


> I like it just the way it is. That Pink Taffy Heather is a nice color. It will be nice and light weight to wear during a summer evening. I am one of those who has problems posting pictures. I have posted pictures here in the past, but not often because I usually have problems trying to post them. Now I have had a request to post a picture of my accessory lanyard. I am going to give it a try and get my grandson to help me. He is really good with computers. Better than me anyway. I am thankful that my career of 42 years was in the secretarial field and I learned all the technological changes from typewriter to computer and became really proficient with MS Word and Excel. I am now 72 years old and am happy that at least I am able to use those two programs. Posting pictures----not so much.


I have MS Word and can't seem to get the hang of it. Lucky you! I don't know how to post a picture, either. Don't know what Excel is. 
:?:


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

sockit2me said:


> Amy likes PINK. As her self-appointed "stylist", I think that she should wear more blue.......But the heart loves what it loves. I forgive her pink passion ‼💕💕💕💕💕💕💕💕💕💕💕💕💕💕💕💕💕💕💕💕💕💕💕💕💕💕💕💕💕💕💕💕💕


I agree - a shade of blue would be striking on Amy.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Since everyone thinks it ought to be a skirt you could wear it at home as a skirt--I'll bet hubby would really like it!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Betsy's World said:


> I agree - a shade of blue would be striking on Amy.


I was shopping for yarn for a sweater for myself last week. Brought hubby with me and he picked out this gorgeous alpaca for me.

I think he, you and Sockit2me will be pleased with my next sweater....


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

Your husband has brilliantly good taste. I love the colour combination and the yarn looks wonderful to knit with. Have you used this type before? Did you enjoy it? I can't wait to see what you create.


----------



## momcos (Jun 25, 2013)

> [/For many of us, 5 skeins of yarn at $8 each is a major investment.
> 
> AmyKnits wrote: "I used 5 skeins of Cascade 220 wool which is fairly inexpensive.. I'm OK with not frogging and re-using this yarn as it is not a big "loss"]
> 
> ...


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

orilliastitcher said:


> Your husband has brilliantly good taste. I love the colour combination and the yarn looks wonderful to knit with. Have you used this type before? Did you enjoy it? I can't wait to see what you create.


Me too :thumbup:


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Which seasonal color palette are you? I am inclined to think you might be either a spring or summer. I suppose you could be a winter or a fall--which color would you say looks absolutely the best on you and in what shade of that color?


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Amy, I think your capelet is lovely...wear it however you feel comfortable in it...I knitted a similar one, but didn't keep it for the same reason; however, someone else wanted it, so I gifted it to her.

:thumbup:


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Amy, what beautiful yarn hubby has picked out for you. I love knitting with Alpaca. Your sweater will be gorgeous, and the colors will look stunning on you. We all can't wait to see you wearing it, when completed. Knowing how fast you knit, we won't have to wait long. So, is it done yet?


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I was shopping for yarn for a sweater for myself last week. Brought hubby with me and he picked out this gorgeous alpaca for me.
> 
> I think he, you and Sockit2me will be pleased with my next sweater....


Ooooo! LOVE it!! Alpaca is SO soft. Yummy. Great choice.


----------



## UteWhite1128 (Dec 2, 2014)

Very beautiful garment


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I was shopping for yarn for a sweater for myself last week. Brought hubby with me and he picked out this gorgeous alpaca for me.
> 
> I think he, you and Sockit2me will be pleased with my next sweater....


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

AmyKnits said:


> I was shopping for yarn for a sweater for myself last week. Brought hubby with me and he picked out this gorgeous alpaca for me.
> 
> I think he, you and Sockit2me will be pleased with my next sweater....


Oh wow those colours are stunning - come on get cracking - can't wait to see how it knits up!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

MrsMurdog said:


> I suggest you gently place it in a mailing envelope and gift it off to one of your KP responders that said they think it is great and just their style!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

dauntiekay said:


> Since everyone thinks it ought to be a skirt you could wear it at home as a skirt--I'll bet hubby would really like it!


Oooooh, I had a visual. Would make a cute skirt. :thumbup:


----------



## mommysparkles56 (Dec 15, 2011)

What you did to it made it ugly. The original is gorgeous and roses are part of the design and look perfect there. I do not see a design flaw and I zoomed in. You should not have discredited the designer for making her design almost unrecognizable. Your alterations of pattern may have contributed to not matching up. Very arrogant.


----------



## Maryannee (Jul 17, 2012)

It really is very nice. I would add the sleeves. You just may be surprised and really like it.


----------



## Maryannee (Jul 17, 2012)

mommysparkles56 said:


> What you did to it made it ugly. The original is gorgeous and roses are part of the design and look perfect there. I do not see a design flaw and I zoomed in. You should not have discredited the designer for making her design almost unrecognizable. Your alterations of pattern may have contributed to not matching up. Very arrogant.


Ouch!


----------



## mommysparkles56 (Dec 15, 2011)

Maryannee said:


> Ouch!


She's an ouch.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Maryannee said:


> It really is very nice. I would add the sleeves. You just may be surprised and really like it.


I think I might just add them... The directions instruct you to pick up some stitches at the bottom edge, join in the round and knit the sleeve.

I can't really wrap my head around this and have seen similar styles with sleeves... I might just knit them to see how they look/work as "practice" for another project!👍👍


----------



## mommysparkles56 (Dec 15, 2011)

Practice makes perfect, giggle giggle lol


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

That yarn is beautiful. Are you doing long sleeves for our next season?


----------



## catherine nehse (Jun 4, 2015)

The items are beautiful  I love posting my work, even though I feel way less qualified than most of the items I see posted. I really enjoy getting any feedback and suggestions


----------



## mommysparkles56 (Dec 15, 2011)

I really think you should publicly apologize to Louisa Harding.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

mommysparkles56 said:


> I really think you should publicly apologize to Louisa Harding.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mommysparkles56 (Dec 15, 2011)

For all you people who haven't seen the light, look at the original. The lace columns line up perfectly and the roses fit between, unlike the wonky unmatched columns produced by drastically altering this pattern. You are free to love this new take on the original, but the designer should not have been publicly slandered. The producer of the changed garment should have taken the blame for what was produced. We all make choices that turn out differently than we thought they would.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

mommysparkles56 said:


> For all you people who haven't seen the light, look at the original. The lace columns line up perfectly and the roses fit between, unlike the wonky unmatched columns produced by drastically altering this pattern. You are free to love this new take on the original, but the designer should not have been publicly slandered. The producer of the changed garment should have taken the blame for what was produced. We all make choices that turn out differently than we thought they would.


There are no errors, That is the designer's style, very romantic, stylish, sweet. It's a shame it was so massacred.


----------



## BonnieMcC (Feb 22, 2014)

mommysparkles56 said:


> She's an ouch.


I think there is a perfectly efficient way to avoid the posts of this "ouch" as you call her. When you see it is Amy's post you have clicked on, just hit the return arrow and go to the next post.

Very simple...and not nearly as immature.

I just feel that this is a great forum for opinions about knitting or crocheting; learning; exchanging ideas. It's not about being purposely mean to any other member.

Play nice...this isn't Junior High anymore!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

BonnieMcC said:


> I think there is a perfectly efficient way to avoid the posts of this "ouch" as you call her. When you see it is Amy's post you have clicked on, just hit the return arrow and go to the next post.
> 
> Very simple...and not nearly as immature.
> 
> ...


And that post was from 3 weeks ago --- why wake up a sleeping thread.


----------



## BonnieMcC (Feb 22, 2014)

galaxycraft said:


> And that post was from 3 weeks ago --- why wake up a sleeping thread.


I just got to it today.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

BonnieMcC said:


> I think there is a perfectly efficient way to avoid the posts of this "ouch" as you call her. When you see it is Amy's post you have clicked on, just hit the return arrow and go to the next post.
> 
> Very simple...and not nearly as immature.
> 
> ...


Thank you and I agree. There is no time limit to reply to ANY topic, BTW. No reason to feel the need to justify yourself!


----------



## jin jin (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful! If you don't like it, I will be happy to take it off your hands!


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

This would keep me warm in a cold restaurant; and get accolades from the waitress! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Beautiful work! You are so clever Amyknits!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Judy Young said:


> Fabulous - put the sleeves in - its is great. Well done. Often come across patterns with 'slight errors' and can understand your frustration - but hey ho that's life.


I have had mistakes in my work - if they are not overwhelming the work, I call it a 'design element' as I usually avoid patterns and do my own thing, no one has ever called me on one.

I actually rather liked the original pattern, but that is what is so wonderful about knitting and other crafts, each of us are different and that is why pictures are so great here. The differences in the type of work are the biggest part of it.

So many beautiful pieces, so many original knitters, lace knitters and on and on. The discussions are great too.

Very pretty - both ways.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Galaxygirl said:


> :thumbup:


This is a stolen avatar. This is a Troll.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

chrisjac said:


> This is a stolen avatar. This is a Troll.


Yes, and it's the second time this troll has stolen an avatar of a KP member.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> This is a stolen avatar. This is a Troll.


that's really a low down trick.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

chickkie said:


> that's really a low down trick.


What a slimy thing to do. WOW!


----------

